# big bear headlights dont work??



## lilbigtonka

the headlights on the big bear worked perfect then tonight went to flip them on and nothing.....i checked all the fuses under the seat and they are good i checked the handlebar switch inside and nothing looks corroded.....i unplugged and blew out the headlight connections and still nothing im beat....maybe the bulbs are bad but i cant see both bulbs going out at the same time when they were working perfect yesterday....anyone help me out i would appreciate it thanks


----------



## brutemike

Any signs of water getting in the lens where it could get on the bulbs and blow them. Ive seen someone crack both lenses from pushing someone else and that happening.


----------



## lilbigtonka

hasnt been in water or mud, they worked yesterday and just drove it down the shell road tonight and nothing


----------



## brutemike

Hows the battery. If its not that then I have no idea. It seems like u covered every thing I can think of. Maybe change the fuse anyway.


----------



## lilbigtonka

I just pulled a bulb for the heck of it but the filaments look good but the rod thing is kinda black so does that mean it is blown weird the filaments are still good 



the wetter the better


----------



## brutemike

I would say so every bulb I seen that was any black was blown. Test it with some wires.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Well got er fixed it was the fuse it wasn't blown but wouldn't get good connection I guess so I put a new one in and good to go but I ordered new good bulbs for it anyways 

the wetter the better


----------



## brutemike

Good to hear man.


----------

